# Team Edward or Team Jacob?



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

HAHA sorry...i am a super freak fan of twilight/new moon saga!!!!!

I am.....

*TEAM JACOB FOR LiFE!!!!!*


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

You are kidd'n right!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

tonios said:


> You are kidd'n right!


you can be team bella!!!! 

sorry i just finished the whole book series...suppppperrrrr stokkkeedd! haha


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

When I went to see Transformers 2, I saw the preview for the new Twilight move.. Is Jacob the guy who turns into a wolf or big cat and saves that girl from the Jamaican Vampire in the woods?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DONT YOU SAY HES A BIG CAT!

TEAM JACOB!! WHOOHOO!!!

haha. i love the twilight series, i less liked the twilight movie. i'm really hoping the next one is good. cuz i love wolves, and yadda yadda.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

*Team Edward All The Way!!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> *Team Edward All The Way!!*


:goodpost: Damn straight!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I've read the whole series twice...LMAO

Watch the movie maybe 20 times. Can't wait for New Moon to come out...LMAO


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

WHat movie are you talking about? Never heard of it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Twilight.....The second movie is New Moon and it comes out in November...YEAAAA


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

omg ...i work at books a million....and you have no idea how sick of twilight i am lol no offense to you lovers lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

never read it and never watched it... I think the jacob dude is cuter.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> omg ...i work at books a million....and you have no idea how sick of twilight i am lol no offense to you lovers lol


You should hook me up with one of those Edward dolls. My daughter would freak. The Books A Million here sell the dolls for $150...not paying that..


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

yeah they are the same here lol.....i think i get a 20 % discount...and on the 1st i get a 30%...i dunno how much would come off of 150....there is so much stuff thats twilight though...candy,band aids,pens,purses,belts,watches,book marks,backpacks,dolls.=,key chains, jewelery, lil shoe lace clips ahhh just wanna pull my hair out lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> never read it and never watched it... I think the jacob dude is cuter.


I knew we would agree on something sometime soon lol

Though I have read and seen twilight....frankly...I think in this order
First book : okay
second book: better
third book: pushing your luck lady you need to end it at three
fourth book: Dork what are you thinking! Its rushed and put together poorly. Bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad,bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad,bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad,bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad,bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad,bad, bad, bad, bad, bad, bad,bad,bad,bad...should have never ever ever ever made a fourth book

Movie....you got to be kidding me right...ok come on now where is the real movie


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

PBN said:


> When I went to see Transformers 2, I saw the preview for the new Twilight move.. Is Jacob the guy who turns into a wolf or big cat and saves that girl from the Jamaican Vampire in the woods?


SPOILER!......


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive never read the books, nor will I...but Im obsesseddddd with the movie. And if Jacob cuts his hair, Im totally Team Jacob, but until then...HELLLL-LOOOOO Edward.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> *Team Edward All The Way!!*


Yes, Team Edward!!!



Roxy_Nie said:


> You should hook me up with one of those Edward dolls. My daughter would freak. The Books A Million here sell the dolls for $150...not paying that..


I havent seen which dolls are at books a million but on ebay there are dolls waaayyy cheaper than 150.



mygirlmaile said:


> Ive never read the books, nor will I...but Im obsesseddddd with the movie. And if Jacob cuts his hair, Im totally Team Jacob, but until then...HELLLL-LOOOOO Edward.


Dont know if you have seen the previews for new moon, but he does have his hair cut.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> Dont know if you have seen the previews for new moon, but he does have his hair cut.


Oh H yea!!! Gah hes so gorgeous! If only he was littleeee older...:love2:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Harley D said:


> I knew we would agree on something sometime soon lol
> 
> Though I have read and seen twilight....frankly...I think in this order
> First book : okay
> ...


Yeah, I think 3 books would have been ideal. Condense books 2 & 3 into one and then spend a little more time formulating the plot of the last segment. That's JMO.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

me and my husband..jacob black..BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> me and my husband..jacob black..BAHAHAHAHAHA


ohhh man, I don't know if I'm sold on either of these dudes now that i saw a full face shot of this guy. He's awfully lucky to have a babe like that at his side!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

ewww to team edward!!!!

*TEAM JACOB FOR LiFE!!!!!!!*


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> ohhh man, I don't know if I'm sold on either of these dudes now that i saw a full face shot of this guy. He's awfully lucky to have a babe like that at his side!


bahahahaha :rofl:...too funny. i was bored at work today and made that..photoshop does wonders 

i would marry taylor lautner if i could..even tho he is 17 and i would probably go to jail for it..HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Dang girl you're great with that photo shop! haha yeah, i don't think his mommy would approve!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I like both!

I think the first book was better then the movie.Hopefully New Moon will be better.I think as the books go on though Edward becomes just a little to annoying.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I loved the books but I thought the movie was corny. 
If you like vampire movies you will love True Blood. Its on HBO and so much better then twilight. Especially if you are over 18. There are actual men and not little boys.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Can I be team Emmett??? He's the hotness!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> Can I be team Emmett??? He's the hotness!


YES!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

HOLY CRAP! I change my mind. I want that guy. YUM-FRICKIN-MY!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

looks like a few of us have really good taste! LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> WHat movie are you talking about? Never heard of it.


Obviously a chick thing Paul :hammer:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Obviously a chick thing Paul :hammer:


Not really. Twilight was EVERYWHERE for SO long, and it will be again soon as the second movie is coming out. I feel like if you havent heard of Twilight you've been living on some different planet...


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Not really. Twilight was EVERYWHERE for SO long, and it will be again soon as the second movie is coming out. I feel like if you havent heard of Twilight you've been living on some different planet...


:rofl: BAHAHAHAHA yessss!!!!

if you have not heard of twilight..you are living under a rock!

TEAM JACOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I feel like if you havent heard of Twilight you've been living on some different planet...


Or maybe some of us have a life. :rofl:


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

twilight IS life..bahaha jk. but it is a great book series..and a good movie..u should watch it


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> twilight IS life..bahaha jk. but it is a great book series..and a good movie..u should watch it


Sorry, I am not into vampire stuff and don't watch a whole lot of TV since there is little on worth watching outside of the Food Network and a handful of other shows I watch.....CSI, Criminal Minds, Man v Food, and Seinfeld reruns.  
It looks to me like that show is geared for the younger audience and not us older folks. :rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha! Remember when men were men and sheep were nervous? These dudes probably spend more time in front of the mirror than you ladies do. God help us all. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

we should just have a thread to post pics of hot guys in.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok guys if you don't care for the movie then don't read this thread..

Some of us read the books and watched the movie and loved it. You don't need to say people don't have a life just because they enjoy Twilight PMD...

I'm 30 years old and I read it because I read everything my daughter does so I can know what she is reading. And I am glad I did. They books were written wonderfully!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ok guys if you don't care for the movie then don't read this thread..
> 
> Some of us read the books and watched the movie and loved it. You don't need to say people don't have a life just because they enjoy Twilight PMD...
> 
> I'm 30 years old and I read it because I read everything my daughter does so I can know what she is reading. And I am glad I did. They books were written wonderfully!


Not to mention it is refreshing to read fiction these days that is not 285 of the 300 pages being devoted to graphic sex. I am not a prude by any means but I must say it has become hard to be a book fan when so much of our recent literature is more about shock-value sexual exploitation that story......


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Ok guys if you don't care for the movie then don't read this thread..


Don't care for it? We have never even heard of it.



> Some of us read the books and watched the movie and loved it. You don't need to say people don't have a life just because they enjoy Twilight PMD...


That was a joke in case you missed the laughing smiley . Why do you chide me for saying that and yet nobody said anything to those who said we must be on another planet if we have never heard of it?



> I'm 30 years old and I read it because I read everything my daughter does so I can know what she is reading.


That's cool but 30 is still young. I am biologically old enough to be your dad so that's why I said "us older folks." :rofl:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> we should just have a thread to post pics of hot guys in.


I agree with you stangchick.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I respect those whole love it and like it...I am neither loving or liking it. Though I am liking the new Jacob in the second movie and Emmett!...mostly Emmett in the first movie. 
People should be able to say that they like it or not. Maybe some people should wish to have their point of veiw of the book and movie heard. They should never be lunged at because of their thoughts. Not saying that any of you are doing this, but I have seen that some of these forums get way crazy over this stuff.


----------

